# Hi everyone



## Elizabeth-C (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm a 51-year old woman (!) with a first degree black belt in American kenpo.  I enjoy talking with other people about my art, and about the martial arts in general.  I'm particularly interested in hearing about the experience of other women (including older women, if there are any as old as myself doing this!)  This seems like a great forum, and I'm looking forward to learning from it.  
With respect,
Elizabeth


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome aboard!  There is a forum here set aside just for the ladies.  We look forward to hearing your experiences and sharing ours with you.


----------



## dubljay (Oct 9, 2005)

Hello Elizabeth!  

 Welcome to MartialTalk, good to have you here.  There is a very large Kenpo community here so make yourself right at home.  If you have any questions don't hesitate to ask.

 Again welcome to MartialTalk and happy posting!

 -Josh

 ps: My sister's name is Elizabeth


----------



## mantis (Oct 9, 2005)

Elizabeth-C said:
			
		

> I'm a 51-year old woman (!) with a first degree black belt in American kenpo. I enjoy talking with other people about my art, and about the martial arts in general. I'm particularly interested in hearing about the experience of other women (including older women, if there are any as old as myself doing this!) This seems like a great forum, and I'm looking forward to learning from it.
> With respect,
> Elizabeth


 You are welcome ma'am
 i hope you enjoy posting here!
 to be hoenst with you to have ladies in martial arts classes is not an unusual thing. I wish you could come see my class, you might be the youngest too  In fact, all my class mates who are older than me do make the best example in class
 welcome again


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome to MT :wavey: Happy Posting.


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 9, 2005)

welcome! artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome Elizabeth!  Happy Posting!  If you need anything don't hesitate to ask! :wavey:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome to MT!


I look forward to your input.

egg


----------



## Navarre (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome, Elizabeth! 

 I've only been here a week myself but it already feels like home. There are so many great people here, patient enough to put up with my rapid-fire posting and overall weirdness.

 I'm sure you will find this a wonderful place to visit.  Glad you're here!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 9, 2005)

Welcome Elizabeth I've been with MT for a while and I mist say this is the best place to post and learn, everyone here is open minded and full of a lot of info. happy posting.

Terry


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 10, 2005)

Oss, Ma'am & welcome to MartialTalk!  We do have a "Women in the Martial Arts" area as well as the "Ladies Locker Room."  There are a lot of nice people here from various systems as well, so I hope that you'll enjoy exploring all of the areas of interest of you.

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## MJS (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to the board!  It's always good to see another woman join.  Enjoy!!


----------



## Gemini (Oct 10, 2005)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jelik (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome, hope you enjoy it here!


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome Elizabeth 

Good to have you with us~!

Enjoy~!!

~Tess


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## kenpo0324 (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome to the board...enjoy :asian:


----------



## Pacificshore (Oct 11, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## still learning (Oct 12, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and  many of us are over 50 years old.  At our annual seminar in Las Vegas you will be surprise of the many men and women who are still training that is over 50 years and older.............Aloha & 50 plus and still learning!


----------

